# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Imazhi i shqiptareve.

## DYDRINAS

Cili ishte imazhi i shqiptareve ne periudhen 2001-2005 dhe ai ne periudhen 2005-2009?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

......................

----------


## Enii

votova te dyten , sepse ky eshte dhe imazhi i shqiptareve  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Conquistador

1949-1970 osht mo i miri i koherave te funit.

----------


## drague

mund te ishte me i detajuar sondazhi?

imazhi i shqiptarve jemi ne.shif e shkruj.

----------


## Dorontina

edhe une mendoj qe imazhi i shqiptarve te shqiperis asht i mir tani per tani...
te kosoves nuk jan te mirpritur ne europ tani per tani nuk e di pse ?....

----------


## Conquistador

Mir mer jemi marshallah, se po na morin msysh kot.

----------

